# Monitor Halterung ohne Vesa



## Marcel000S (26. November 2014)

Ich habe 3 Monitore
einmal den samsung syncMaster TA550 mit einer Vesa halterung 
und 2x den Samsung S24C350H ohne Vesa halterung
möchte gerne die Monitore im Hochkant Format stellen sodass ich eine Auflösung von 3240x1920 bekomme.
leider haben 2 der 3 Monitore keine Vesa halterung, meine frage gibt es eine möglichkeit wie ich es hinbekomme? möchte ungerne neue monitore kaufen


----------



## JoM79 (26. November 2014)

Da musst du dir entweder selber etwas bauen oder etwas bauen lassen.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (26. November 2014)

Also wenn ich deine 2 Samsung S24C350H die Verkleidung ansehe.Wenn die Rückwand der Monitore nicht so uneben bzw. wellig gewesen dann hätte es eine Lösung gegeben.Und zwar man kann eine Vesa Halterung an die Rückwand kleben die hält eine Traglast bis 15Kg.Das ist eine spezielles doppelseitiges Klebeband an der Vesa-Halterung.Da aber deine Monitore keine ebene glatte Fläche an der Rückwand haben bezweifele ich das das bei deine Monitore gehen würde.Und kostengünstig ist es auch nicht, je Stück kostet es 40 Euro.

http://www.monitorhalterung.de/monl...itore-ohne-vesa-bohrung.html/?referrer=idealo

Also beim nähsten Monitor kauf darauf achten das es mit Vesa ist,vorallem bei Multi-Monitor Betrieb.

Zumindest kannste mal bei der Website Monitorhalterung.de mal nachfragen ob das mit deinem Monitoren gehen würde,bevor du was bestellst für nix.


----------



## Marcel000S (1. Dezember 2014)

und wie stelle ich das an? hast du darin Erfahrung?


----------

